# Pregnancy & Change of Circumstances



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello Immi Experts,

I have made life complex for myself and looking for advice from experts and experience of others who have gone through a situation similar to mine.

I recently received the 189 visa grant with IED of 21st March 2018 and my wife was 28 weeks pregnant at that time. This was a pregnancy we found out about after completing our medicals and did not inform DIBP about it. We did not get a CO contact either as the grant was a direct one. It was purely our ignorance that we assumed that pregnancy without actually giving birth is not a "change of circumstance" - it is only now that I read on the DIBP website that it indeed is and needs to be informed.

After the grant, we quickly decided to deliver the baby in Australia (due mid dec 2017) to avoid the hassles of applying for the child visa if we delivered offshore and even booked tickets to Aus for 17th Oct (at exactly the 32 week limit by Air India for travel for pregnant women). I did a lot of research subsequently and concluded that life will be extremely difficult managing the pregnancy, my 3 year old child, setting up for life in Australia (accommodation, car, looking for work etc). The stress didn't seem to be worth it and we decided not to have the baby in Australia and go the safer route of delivering offshore.

We thought that we will instead do the validation trip now to activate our visa but decided against it as no insurance would cover the pregnancy and even the long trip to Aus would be stressful for the mother and to-be-born child. Also if the baby is delivered in mid-dec, a subsequent validation trip for my wife will at best be very close to the IED of 21st March given that the baby will need to go through the process of getting a birth cert, passport, child visa application and then a tourist visa to be able to travel with her.

We are planning to request for an extension or waiver of the IED. Question is that since at no stage did we inform DIBP about the pregnancy, will the fact that we did not inform them have any negative consequences? Even if we do not ask for the waiver and manage to do the validation, this could again come to the fore when we apply for the child visa.

Much appreciated!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

first of all, advance congratulations for the arrival of new member in your family

nothing to be stressed about, write a mail to [email protected], explain your situation along with evidence of pregnancy, request them for waiver of IED conditions, at least for your wife.

A guy i know had similar situation, he wrote to aforesaid mail id and got IED waiver only for spouse, 

good luck, try this route with genuine effort, DIBP may consider your case


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> first of all, advance congratulations for the arrival of new member in your family
> 
> nothing to be stressed about, write a mail to [email protected], explain your situation along with evidence of pregnancy, request them for waiver of IED conditions, at least for your wife.
> 
> ...


Double thanks Sultan! Do you think that not informing DIBP about the pregnancy when we came to know about it will not cause any hindrance?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ajaysbhatia said:


> Double thanks Sultan! Do you think that not informing DIBP about the pregnancy when we came to know about it will not cause any hindrance?


depends on mood of person reading your email, mostly they are positive ppl and will do things to help immigrants(read future citizens)


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

happy to inform you that i received a waiver from the department regs the IED. Thanks again for your valuable advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi there,

First of all, pregnancy is not considered a change of circumstance. Once, you have a child and your visa is still under process, that would be the change of circumstance.

below is the cutout from border.gov.au

If your child is born after you lodge your application but before a decision is made, attach to your ImmiAccount:
a completed Form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances (266 KB PDF)
the child’s birth certificate
the child’s passport, when obtained.
When we receive the form and birth certificate:
the child will be added to your visa application
we will request a health check for the child
if the child was born in Australia, they will automatically be granted the same visa you held at the time of their birth.
If you are eligible for grant of the visa, we will need a copy of your child’s passport before decision.

There is no fee to add a newborn child to your application.

But, normally people (including myself) inform CO by email about pregnancy to HOLD THE APPLICATION. And, resume once the child is born and by providing the required documents. This way, child is added free of cost and gets the PR along with parents.

So, you haven't done anything wrong by not informing the pregnancy. Secondly, the IED has been waived off in the past in many cases. So, it can also be done in your wife's case as well. You just need to inform your CO about your situation and probably will have to provide a medical certificate. No need to panic bro, you are all set. 




ajaysbhatia said:


> Hello Immi Experts,
> 
> I have made life complex for myself and looking for advice from experts and experience of others who have gone through a situation similar to mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

SqOats said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, what worried me was this "Tell us if your circumstances change. This includes a new residential address, a new passport, or a pregnancy, birth, divorce, separation, marriage, de facto relationship or death in your family." from https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/835/report-changes-in-circumstances.aspx

Even then, It worked out for me by writing to the dept.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ajaysbhatia said:


> happy to inform you that i received a waiver from the department regs the IED. Thanks again for your valuable advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is great news... congratulations once again... 

wish you and spouse Happy Parenting...

besides this, be in touch via PM.. where are you heading to in Australia ??


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi All, a quick question..Are pregnant women allowed to take medical tests especially the x-ray, by the panel doctors for Australia PR? Please advise.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All, a quick question..Are pregnant women allowed to take medical tests especially the x-ray, by the panel doctors for Australia PR? Please advise.


It's not a matter of being allowed or not, but whether it's recommended. Pregnant women are always allowed to have an x-ray, however some doctors may recommend against it. Other doctors may say that it's safe as there is a protective shield available which will protect the baby. It's up to the parents to decide in consultation with their doctor, whether they wish to have the x-ray done or wait until after the baby is born.


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have a problem here similar to the one discussed here.
I am currently in the EOI queue with 65 points.
Recently, I got 79+ in PTE and waiting to update it in EOI , so my score will turn to 75.
But, my wife is pregnant now.
I have questions like,
1. Is this the right time to update EOI, because I might get invite soon
2. If I proceed, file VISA, my wife cant produce her health certificate, so how long can I hold the VISA process
3. Or should I wait for 2-3 months, update my EOI and proceed for VISA as I might hold the VISA process for a shorter period.

Experts plz guide?


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, a quick question..Are pregnant women allowed to take medical tests especially the x-ray, by the panel doctors for Australia PR? Please advise.
> ...


Thanks Maggie.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yogesh, first off Congrats for getting 79+ and Your wife being pregnant. 

A lot of choices are there but they depend on when is the baby expected. 

There are a few route you can consider:

1- Update EOI - Get Invite - Upload Your medicals and not your wife's and put your application on hold. - Baby born - Submit its details to add baby for FREE and wait for Grant.

2- Update EOI - Get Invite - Submit Medicals and other documents (Wife can do X Ray after 14 weeks) - Get Grant (Since you have 75 points, you might get Grant soon). - Deliver Child in Aus. 

Note: If you dont want to deliver child in AUS then better put application on hold, as Child 101 Visa takes long time and expensive.

3- Update EOI later: Will buy you some time. Suggest to update EOI before April / May 18.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> that is great news... congratulations once again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello, coming across this post after a long time. I moved to sydney about a month back without family after applying fir my kids 101 visa. Now in the process of applying for a visit visa for him so my family can join me at the earliest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinsoo7 (Dec 5, 2018)

*Granted 189 at 9 weeks pregnant!*

Hi - I'm reaching out with a very similar scenario but some caveats. 

Scenario: My wife and I received our 189 Grant on Nov 29 2018. Our IED is June 1 2019. However, we are also 10 weeks pregnant. . We wish to fly (within the next 2 months) to get our visa validated and be back home for the delivery of the baby.

Just 2 questions:
Question 1: If we fill the change of circumstance form - Will that impact our granted visa in any way? We want to disclose it after 12 weeks as typically people wait to announce after the first trimester - however, in our situation, we need to know soon. But is it required to disclose?

Question 2: What happens if we don't fill it and just fly there for validation? Will immigration say that you didn't mention you're pregnant and would that have any consequences

In your reply, if you could point me to the source of the info, like prefrably the homeaffairs website etc. which would make it credible, as I'm reading lots of mixed opinions.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

AjBee said:


> Hello Immi Experts,
> 
> I have made life complex for myself and looking for advice from experts and experience of others who have gone through a situation similar to mine.
> 
> ...




Not sure if somebody will read this thread and reply but trying my luck. 

I have the same situation as yours. In my case, I got my grant on 31 January 2019 and got to know about my pregnancy on 25 January 2019. Got the direct grant as we did our Medicals before lodging the application. 

P.S : I have not informed DHA about this pregnancy yet through “change of circumstances” or through email.

My IED is 29 sept 2019 with my due date as 20 sept 2019. With second child and planned C section, it will not be possible for me to travel after my delivery and reach there before 29 sept 2019. 

Now I am planning to request a IED waiver as I am not willing to travel in these 8 months due to pregnancy. I am not willing to have this child in Australia (given with child citizenship benefits too) due to personal care reasons. 

Here’s my questions: 

1) Since I got to know about my pregnancy just one week before I got the grant, I did not get a chance to inform them during that week. Will this be a problem now while requesting IED waiver? 

Also do I need to inform them via any form now?

2) what exactly I need to mention in the email while requesting IED waiver? 

I am assuming that I need to attach our grant letters, a letter from doctor confirming my pregnancy. 

Also, do doctor need to mention something on “travel not recommended” or just the pregnancy confirmation would be suffice?

3) Did you mention explicitly any reason for not letting them know about the pregnancy before the grant? 

4) Another reason for not traveling now is the long distance flights as I am currently in US. I need to travel first from US to Australia, then Australia to India (to get my US visa stamp for return) and then from India to US. Do I need to mention this reason as well as traveling 2 countries with long flights would be cumbersome ?? 

Kindly help!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Seenu1986 said:


> Not sure if somebody will read this thread and reply but trying my luck.
> 
> I have the same situation as yours. In my case, I got my grant on 31 January 2019 and got to know about my pregnancy on 25 January 2019. Got the direct grant as we did our Medicals before lodging the application.
> 
> ...




No need to worry. Just explain your situation why you cannot travel before IED and with doctors letter confirming the pregnancy. As per my experience, the department is pretty accomodating and there should not be any problem. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

AjBee said:


> No need to worry. Just explain your situation why you cannot travel before IED and with doctors letter confirming the pregnancy. As per my experience, the department is pretty accomodating and there should not be any problem. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




First of all, thank you much for replying and relieving me that I can get the feedback from the person who got the same situation as mine. 

Would you mind answering my specific queries as well which can help me preparing my email to them. 

Also, is it possible if we can connect offline to talk in detail?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I have 75 point in 189 for ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer). 
DOE:16-Jan-2019. 
I am expecting invite on 11 Feb 2019 and my wife is pregnant and she is currently in 13th week. In EOI there is no question regarding pregnancy. I believe after 14th week she can take the chest X-ray. We are currently in Australia(NSW) with 457 work visa. 
Do i need to worry about something?


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have 75 point in 189 for ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer).
> DOE:16-Jan-2019.
> I am expecting invite on 11 Feb 2019 and my wife is pregnant and she is currently in 13th week. In EOI there is no question regarding pregnancy. I believe after 14th week she can take the chest X-ray. We are currently in Australia(NSW) with 457 work visa.
> Do i need to worry about something?



You need not to do anything as of now. 

Since there is no question wrt pregnancy in EOI, you have nothing to mention at this point. 

After getting invite, you can hold on to Medicals and submit the application so that when CO contact you for medicals, at that point you can decide to either hold the case or to get the medicals done (as per your discretion to perform X Ray during the pregnancy). 

If you will hold your case, then you need to to submit child birth certificate and passport so that CO will add your baby to your application and he will also get the PR with you guys all together. 

If you decide to have the medicals during pregnancy, and if you got the grant before due date, then it will automatically be Australian citizen. 

Hope this helps!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Updated: 

You need not to do anything as of now. 

Since there is no question wrt pregnancy in EOI, you have nothing to mention at this point. 

After getting invite, you can hold on to Medicals and submit the application so that when CO contact you for medicals, at that point you can decide to either hold the case or to get the medicals done (as per your discretion to perform X Ray during the pregnancy). 

If you will hold your case, then you need to to submit child birth certificate and passport so that CO will add your baby to your application and baby will also get the PR with you guys all together. 

If you decide to have the medicals during pregnancy, and if you got the grant before due date, then baby will automatically be Australian citizen. 

Hope this helps!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Perfect! Thank a lot for the information.


----------

